# red CPU led



## iNgsane (Nov 25, 2012)

hi, i had only transfered my hardware to another case and now when i start it up i get the red cpu led and nothing shows onscreen, help please.
specs:
-sabertooth p67
-i7 2600k
-corsair vengeance 8gb


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 25, 2012)

SO you can not get to the bios?


----------



## iNgsane (Nov 25, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> SO you can not get to the bios?



no :/


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 25, 2012)

How is the CPU cooler? Not mounted to (un)tight?


----------



## iNgsane (Nov 25, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> How is the CPU cooler? Not mounted to (un)tight?



cpu cooler was mounted, tight, even removed it after, to check the cpu, same problem, and no signs of visible damage to cpu or mb.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 25, 2012)

Were you sure to use the mobo risers ( in between the mobo and the case) when you remounted to the other case?
You didn't forget the 8 pin connector did you?
The error (progression)lights on mobo stop at the CPU light correct?

Also did you use the 3 pin fan connector that is nearest to the 8 pin connector? If not you have to use the 3 pin CPU fan connector nearest to the 8 pin connector on the mobo or no post.


----------



## iNgsane (Nov 25, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> Were you sure to use the mobo risers ( in between the mobo and the case) when you remounted to the other case?
> You didn't forget the 8 pin connector did you?
> The error (progression)lights on mobo stop at the CPU light correct?
> 
> Also did you use the 3 pin fan connector that is nearest to the 8 pin connector? If not you have to use the 3 pin CPU fan connector nearest to the 8 pin connector on the mobo or no post.



the mb was put correctly, i did not forget the 8 pin connector, fan is connected and yes, the only light that turns on is the CPU led.....dead cpu? :/


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 25, 2012)

well that is what the mobo is stating that the CPU is at fault.


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 25, 2012)

Make sure nothing is shorting the motherboard and that you have used the correct motherboard spacers for that case.

Im not saying youve done this but ive come personally across a few people who have just screwed motherboards straight into a case without using the raised spacers... or have put in spacers that arent needed shorting out the back of the mobo with the metal of the case.


----------



## iNgsane (Nov 25, 2012)

the case is a carbide 500r, the spacers are already built in


----------



## Pehla (Nov 25, 2012)

have u try removing all components out of case and try it all out?? reseat all components..then get back to us..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 25, 2012)

My Z77 does this when the cpu cooler is to tight


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 25, 2012)

Sounds like a CPU mounting issue. try to take the cooler and CPU out and putting it back in.

have you tried a BIOS reset?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 25, 2012)

One can only assume you are running an aftermarket cooler, try a stock cooler.


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 25, 2012)

iNgsane said:


> the case is a carbide 500r, the spacers are already built in



I'm not familiar with that particular case but unless it only takes like one motherboard form factor then it cant have it all hard "built in" or youd get some sort of short when using either atx-matx etc as the holes are spaced differently for different motherboard layouts... you sure one of the spacer mounts "built in" arent touching the back of your board where they shouldnt and are shorting it out?

Only reason im asking is because ive had a very similar fault to this and it was from a new install where a screw dropped down the back/side of the motherboard and shorted it to the case.

either that or a possibly the CPU is mounted incorrectly (bent pin etc)


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 25, 2012)

something as simple as a tiny piece of fluff can cause this. Remove fluff, board boots up.

make sure cooler backplate is oriented correctly.

Good luck.


----------



## iNgsane (Nov 26, 2012)

Pehla said:


> have u try removing all components out of case and try it all out?? reseat all components..then get back to us..



I've removed the motherboard from the case and tried to turn it on, on top of cardboard with 1 stick of ram and the same thing happens, red cpu led....


----------



## iNgsane (Nov 26, 2012)

i'm pretty sure it's either the cpu or mb that died on me...could use help on finding out which one, so i dont end up buying an unnecessary component.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 26, 2012)

Reset your cmos?

Did you try a stock cooler yet?


----------



## iNgsane (Nov 26, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Reset your cmos?
> 
> Did you try a stock cooler yet?



i havnt reset cmos, not even sure how to do that on this board, i didnt have a stock cooler before and there was no problem, not sure what diference that would make


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 26, 2012)

If the cooler is to tight, it might have damaged the mobo, etc.  trying a stock cooler that might put less pressure on the board if you can.

First thing I would have done if this happened to me is to reset the cmos. When in doubt, take it back to the "factory default"!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 26, 2012)

@iNgsane, most likely the BIOS will be reset if you take out the battery of the motherboard.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 26, 2012)

Anyone have an extra stock 115x cooler laying around to loan? I know I don't =/


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 26, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Anyone have an extra stock 115x cooler laying around to loan? I know I don't =/


 i have the one off my core i5 2550k that has not even been used. be happy to let the op have it but depends where they live and how much shiping would be.


----------



## iNgsane (Nov 26, 2012)

i've reset cmos, still red CPU led....


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 26, 2012)

Connect the motherboard speaker(beeper), remove the RAM and boot up. See if you hear a series of beeps. If yes- Your CPU and mobo is fine. I don't trust CPU LED. Also try resetting the CMOS via the jumper and also the battery-remove and remount everything from scratch final.


----------



## iNgsane (Nov 26, 2012)

itsakjt said:


> Connect the motherboard speaker(beeper), remove the RAM and boot up. See if you hear a series of beeps. If yes- Your CPU and mobo is fine. I don't trust CPU LED. Also try resetting the CMOS via the jumper and also the battery-remove and remount everything from scratch final.


 i've already reset cmos, made no diference and the battery seems to be unaccessable on this mb


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 26, 2012)

iNgsane said:


> hi, i had only transfered my hardware to another case and now when i start it up i get the red cpu led and nothing shows onscreen, help please.
> specs:
> -sabertooth p67
> -i7 2600k
> -corsair vengeance 8gb



out of interest, are all the fans running on the psu, cpu etc?

If so, what brand/wattage PSU you running? and what other components do you have installed besides the mobo, chip & ram.... it could be that your power supply isnt up to powering it all.
(If its a multi rail psu you may have everything running off one rail and the psu cant cope)


----------



## iNgsane (Nov 26, 2012)

twicksisted said:


> out of interest, are all the fans running on the psu, cpu etc?
> 
> If so, what brand/wattage PSU you running? and what other components do you have installed besides the mobo, chip & ram.... it could be that your power supply isnt up to powering it all.
> (If its a multi rail psu you may have everything running off one rail and the psu cant cope)



its a corsair tx850m


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 27, 2012)

aaah ok scratch that suggestion then


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 28, 2012)

Do you not see anything at all on screen?
for now i could only suggest you that you take out the cmos battery for at least 5min and to take out the cpu check pins and reseat it, if that doesn't fix the issue you might have done something during the move that resulted in this issue


----------



## iNgsane (Nov 29, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> Do you not see anything at all on screen?
> for now i could only suggest you that you take out the cmos battery for at least 5min and to take out the cpu check pins and reseat it, if that doesn't fix the issue you might have done something during the move that resulted in this issue



nothing shows onscreen "no signal detected" i've already reseated the cpu, no diference. would it be safe to assume that its the MB thats broke? Should i buy a new one?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 29, 2012)

Red CPU LED on my Crosshair V Formula as well ended up just shipping it off to Asus tried multiple CPU's, ram, VGA's etc. Hopefully yours is something simpler than that. I have one off my Xeon X3440, but it is an LGA1156 cooler so I do not know if it will fit. Assuming you are CONUS you can have it for whatever shipping is.


----------



## iNgsane (Nov 29, 2012)

update guys, upon further close inspection of the motherboard, about half of the system panel connector(where you connect the power, restart, etc..case cables) has a brownish color, seems burnt and the restart button does not work, could this be the reason?


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 29, 2012)

Can you post a picture of the area?


----------



## iNgsane (Nov 29, 2012)

itsakjt said:


> Can you post a picture of the area?



i'll try


----------

